# Police Investigate String Of Bank Robberies



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

_Four Banks In Three Communities Hit_

*PAWTUCKET, R.I. -- *Four banks in three communities were robbed within a few hours Friday afternoon, police said.

NBC 10's Brian Crandall reported that local police departments and the FBI were working to determine if the robberies in Lincoln, Pawtucket and Seekonk were connected.

The branches that were robbed were a Bank of America at 1455 Newport Ave. in Pawtucket, a Bank of America at 613 George Washington Highway in Lincoln, a Webster Bank at 1519 Newman Ave. in Seekonk and a Citizens-Union Savings Bank at 174 Taunton Ave. in Seekonk.

East Providence police sent squad cars to banks on Taunton Avenue as a precaution.

Police said one shot was fired inside the Bank of America in Pawtucket, but a witness said it looked like an accident because the robber did not appear to know how to handle a gun.

No one was hurt, and police said the robber escaped with an undisclosed amount of money in a blue Dodge Intrepid.

Investigators described the robber as a man with a medium complexion and an average height and weight. He was wearing a brown baseball cap and a white and green jacket with the word ECKO on the back.

In Lincoln, police said the robber handed a teller a note claiming he had a gun, but no weapon was seen.

The robber got away with some money, but nobody was hurt.

Lincoln police described that robber as a man in his late 20s or early 30s between 5 feet 8 inches and 5 feet 11 inches tall. He was wearing a gray sweat shirt.

Seekonk police did not immediately release any information about the bank robberies in their town.

_Copyright 2006 by turnto10.com. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed._​


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

My apologies to the Lincoln detectives for the MVS. Not used to Vic's with RI plates flying through the city.... :blush:

No one tells patrol anything....


----------

